# The garage



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a 1/25 scale garage I've been tinkering with:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good but i want to see more of the Charger!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

CJ,

Would have to agree with Jafo, more of the Charger.  rr

P.S. nice garage too!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*'69 Dodge Charger R/T*

Here is the revell pro-modeler version '69 Charger R/T.
A terrific kit, with lots of cool extras, including a HEMI and an engine stand.
built to replicate a charger I once new, Black, with a red bumblebee stripe, and 
red interior:


----------



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

That is awsome :woohoo:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Great looking garage !!! Charger is awesome too !!!*


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------

